# Jar Opener



## deenodean (Apr 5, 2016)

A fellow collector got this last night.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2016)

Very cool and the wall bracket is fairly simple to make.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 6, 2016)

WOW !  That thing is BEEFY


----------



## deenodean (Apr 7, 2016)

I mite see it in person this weekend, I will take better pics and dimensions.


----------

